# Old Kuk Sool Won Footage at a Temple!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2007)

[yt]0CfBTmHidFg[/yt]


----------



## ewhip (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a really cool clip. Interesting to see the strong Chinese influence.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes very nice video, I wonder what year it was done and who is doing the docrumentary?


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 2, 2007)

Brian, this is awesome!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes, neat! I love seeing old films and photos of martial artists like this. We have so many romantic images of what happened "in the day" but too little data.


----------



## rmclain (Dec 3, 2007)

That first form they are demonstrating in the courtyard looks very, very similar to a form called, "So Ho Yon," which means "Little Tiger Playing (Chasing a swallow)." -roughly.  This is a Chinese Chuan-fa form.  As far as I know, the first person to teach that form in South Korea (Seoul area) was Lee Po-heng in the early 1960's.  Very interesting to see that form in this video.

R. McLain


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2007)

That was kewl!  Some familiar stuff in that thar!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Dec 3, 2007)

Great Find Brian!


----------



## mjd (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabunimfrank64 (Jan 20, 2018)

terryl965 said:


> Yes very nice video, I wonder what year it was done and who is doing the docrumentary?


It's called art that defend country ho go mue ye might miss spelled that  from 70s you can find it on youtube


----------

